# Pre WWII GoJu Ryu Training - What do you think?



## Makalakumu (Jul 25, 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=18&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

So, this is how folks in Goju were training prior WWII.  What does this have to tell the rest of us karateka?


----------



## TimoS (Jul 25, 2007)

Did you link the correct video? Because that video opens a breaking video for me. Or did you perhaps mean this one


----------



## chinto (Jul 25, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=18&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
> 
> So, this is how folks in Goju were training prior WWII. What does this have to tell the rest of us karateka?


 
2 things.. you got the wrong address in it. but the side list has the one you wanted us to see. 

2nd,  goju ryu was not the only style that used weights and other things to help condition the body for combat. meany styles used meany of the same tools from what I understand to strenthen themselves if they were not already doing hard manual labor in the feilds or fishing.... but say teachers and others would use the jars and weights .
I do think that meany of the Goju and Uechi ryu folks may have been more heavely into some of the diferent equitment. but every one on okinawa then and now I'm sure knew that you needed to be in fairly good physical condition if you were to defend yourself.  I am sure then as now they knew that a strong man had an advantage over one who did not build any strenth, either though hard manual work or weights. But, remember that good kata training also builds muscles and strenth. men who are truely strong are not like arnald schwortzinager .. they are not all bulked up. so work farming and fishing and other trades also built strenth. if you were a college professer or a teacher in the school system you might want to work out more with weights.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 25, 2007)

TimoS said:


> Did you link the correct video? Because that video opens a breaking video for me. Or did you perhaps mean this one


 
Yes, TimoS, you got the correct one.  What struck me last night was the amount of weight training they did.  I wonder how many of us include that in our curriculum?


----------



## TimoS (Jul 26, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I wonder how many of us include that in our curriculum?



My guess is that not many. It would quite interesting to learn how to use those kind of weights


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 26, 2007)

TimoS said:


> My guess is that not many. It would quite interesting to learn how to use those kind of weights


 
Absolutely!  I would love to see how, if in any way, they actually HELP your form.


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 26, 2007)

The practice of goju-ryu karate has always involved extensive body conditioning exercises.  Starting with kotekitae, goju-ryu people then practice with chishi, kongo ken, and nigiri game.  And of course sanchin kata is considered the essense of the system.

Plenty of traditional karate systems don't utilize these exercises however, and I don't necessarily think they are deficient for it.  They just have different focii.  Consider shito-ryu.  The founder, Kenwa Mabuni, was a contemporary of Chojun Miyagi, the founder of goju-ryu.  Mabuni was certainly considered every bit the karate man Miyagi was, yet he did not see fit to add there exercises into his curriculum.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking at that viedeo i saw some great hand, finger, and arm strengthing excersises being done.  Now if these people in the viedeo where farmers or peoplre who normaly worked with their hands and arms just thing what they must have been like to fight with with all this additional training.
Also saw what looked like Sanchin being done

BTW  thanks for the link


----------



## chinto (Jul 26, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Yes, TimoS, you got the correct one. What struck me last night was the amount of weight training they did. I wonder how many of us include that in our curriculum?


 

well I am not a Goju Ryu student but we do some weight training at the end of most classes. we have standerd western weights, but you can do most of the same basic muscle groops with them.  we do some times use a pair of hand dumbells kinda like the jars are used by some goju guys. strenthens your grip a huge amount too!


----------

